# King Bed



## mudbugfan3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mudbugfan3 said:


> Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


Welcome to Outbackers!

We have a 250RS and the King bed is the primary reason we chose this model. The size is great - we recently purchased a mattress topper for it and its even better!


----------



## mudbugfan3 (Jun 26, 2011)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


Welcome to Outbackers!

We have a 250RS and the King bed is the primary reason we chose this model. The size is great - we recently purchased a mattress topper for it and its even better!








[/quote]

Thanks for the reply . This will be our first RV and the 250 seems to be the best fit for us.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

mudbugfan3 said:


> Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


Now that we have the king bed in the trailer, my wife wishes we had one at home. As Rick said, the size is great. The quality of the mattress that comes with the trailer, is nothing to get excited about. I weigh about 150 lbs. and you could see a depression were I sleep, after about five nights use. It hasn't really got any worse after about 50 nights of sleeping on it. Eventually I'll replace it, but at this point it's still comfortable, just looks wavy.


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

duggy said:


> Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


Now that we have the king bed in the trailer, my wife wishes we had one at home. As Rick said, the size is great. The quality of the mattress that comes with the trailer, is nothing to get excited about. I weigh about 150 lbs. and you could see a depression were I sleep, after about five nights use. It hasn't really got any worse after about 50 nights of sleeping on it. Eventually I'll replace it, but at this point it's still comfortable, just looks wavy.
[/quote]

Agree!!!!, the bed is a great size. I recently replaced the mattress with a king size 6" poly-foam that I cut down to fit - WOW AWESOME SLEEP! I guess a couple rum & cokes before bed doesn't hurt either.


----------



## mudbugfan3 (Jun 26, 2011)

sdizzyday said:


> Wife and I are interested in the 250Rs and are interested in hearing opinions on the King bed


Now that we have the king bed in the trailer, my wife wishes we had one at home. As Rick said, the size is great. The quality of the mattress that comes with the trailer, is nothing to get excited about. I weigh about 150 lbs. and you could see a depression were I sleep, after about five nights use. It hasn't really got any worse after about 50 nights of sleeping on it. Eventually I'll replace it, but at this point it's still comfortable, just looks wavy.
[/quote]

Agree!!!!, the bed is a great size. I recently replaced the mattress with a king size 6" poly-foam that I cut down to fit - WOW AWESOME SLEEP! I guess a couple rum & cokes before bed doesn't hurt either.
[/quote]

Is it awkward to not have any separation from the bed to the living area ?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

mudbugfan3 said:


> Is it awkward to not have any separation from the bed to the living area ?


There is a curtain that you can draw across to close off the rear slide. We've never closed it. One thing we have commented on, is the curtain is about a foot up from the end of the bed, so your feet would be beyond the curtain. We've never felt a curtain would give enough privacy to make a difference, and besides, my wife is a little claustrophobic and would prefer the openness. I can sleep anywhere, anytime, so I don't care if the bed is open to the rest of the trailer.

Some people have put up a privacy curtain at the front of the trailer, to separate the front bunks from the rest of the trailer. I'd be more inclined to do that if I had little kids, so they might go to sleep while there is still activity in the rest of the trailer. Better yet, sit out at the campfire, and let them sleep undisturbed!


----------

